# Orchids with pouches



## Faan (May 22, 2013)

I was wondering which other orchids have pouches similar to those of the Slippers. I am aware of Dendrobium moschatum, but I am not aware of others. It is just a matter of being curious


----------



## Marc (May 22, 2013)

Some names that pop up in my mind:

Pleurothallis amparoana
pleurothallis cypripedioides
Bulbophyllum frostii


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 22, 2013)

Calypso bulbosa?


----------



## gonewild (May 22, 2013)

Female Catasetums


----------



## ZWUM (May 22, 2013)

All Saccoglossum and Pedilochilus have pouches. Good luck finding any in cultivation!


----------



## gnathaniel (May 22, 2013)

Coryanthes, though I guess we call it a 'bucket' since it's filled with fluid.


----------



## valenzino (May 22, 2013)

Dendrobium chrysocrepis


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2013)

I think of Gastrochilus orchids as having little pouches.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 22, 2013)

The lip of Goodyera pubescens flowers is very pouch-like, though the flowers are quite small.


----------



## eteson (May 30, 2013)

Zootrophion?


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

I'd say Gastrochilus too, as Dot suggested..!

Also Epipactis could be considered to have pouch-like structures


----------

